# HELP! Looking for the perfect serum+++



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi everybody!  I am looking for a wonderful serum to even out my skin tone, and fade dark spots.  I have been recently recommended, lancome, clarins + clinique.  Please leave your suggestions, and please also let me know what you are currently using for a glowing complexion.


xo!


----------



## Mixxi (Mar 30, 2016)

I use Full of Grave solid serum from Lush. The Rose oil helps even out the redness in my skin and it's super gentle and soothing. Not sure if it will fade dark spots but it is very affordable and lasts a long time.


----------



## MomOfThree1980 (May 26, 2016)

I love Ora's Amazing Herbal Nightly or Daily (depending on needs my mom uses nightly I use daily) face oil serum!  My skin tone is evening out and the redness is going away along with not having dry patches.


----------

